# Why won't he fetch anymore...



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

So I made myself one of those rag poles...and gryff goes insane over it. Plays his heart out chasing it...

But now he won't fetch his tennis balls or his ball on a rope.  Like he'll chase after it and then bring it half way back and just drop it..OR won't even bring it back at all...

What can I do to make him fetch again? He used to do so well.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh well, I guess he's broken.

I'll take him.


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Oh well, I guess he's broken.
> 
> I'll take him.


 No way!


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Oh well, I guess he's broken.
> 
> I'll take him.


 
Just have to say...that really made me laugh...too cute.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

aManicCookie said:


> No way!


You sure? I mean, who wants a dog that doesn't play fetch? (I do! I do! I do!)


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> You sure? I mean, who wants a dog that doesn't play fetch? (I do! I do! I do!)


:rofl:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Do you play with him with the flirtpole everyday? It sounds like maybe you need to reduce the amount of time with the pole and start playing fetch a little more. You have to alternate them out or well in my case with Jamie they will become obsessed with just one item(Gryff-flirtpole, Jamie-Jolly balls or Chuckit).If I don't alternate out different balls she becomes obsessed with the most frequently played with so each time I play with her I change balls and techniques.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Oh well, I guess he's broken.
> 
> I'll take him.


My boyfriend says Sonar is broken cuz he won't fetch. 

I keep telling him to not say that! He's just special! 

He is starting to fetch, I hear DDR dogs are very slow to mature.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

aManicCookie said:


> So I made myself one of those rag poles...and gryff goes insane over it. Plays his heart out chasing it...
> 
> But now he won't fetch his tennis balls or his ball on a rope.  Like he'll chase after it and then bring it half way back and just drop it..OR won't even bring it back at all...
> 
> What can I do to make him fetch again? He used to do so well.


My trainer suggested that you throw it short distances and reward with a treat when he returns with it. Start with a couple feet and then advance to the whole yard. Sonar does the same thing.


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> You sure? I mean, who wants a dog that doesn't play fetch? (I do! I do! I do!)


 You're crazy.



JustMeLeslie said:


> Do you play with him with the flirtpole everyday? It sounds like maybe you need to reduce the amount of time with the pole and start playing fetch a little more. You have to alternate them out or well in my case with Jamie they will become obsessed with just one item(Gryff-flirtpole, Jamie-Jolly balls or Chuckit).If I don't alternate out different balls she becomes obsessed with the most frequently played with so each time I play with her I change balls and techniques.


I will definitely start doing that. I'm going to retire the flirtpole for a while give him a few days without it and let him get back to his ball loving self.


----------

